# New 277Rl Outback Purchased 2 Weeks Ago



## John46

How does one access the rear left side water pump and the back of the water heater rear by pass valve on this model in order to run the pink stuff through the 
system???????? Any thoughts and ides would be appreciated. Tks again.


----------



## bobk

I just picked up my new 2012 277RL Monday evening. Haven't looked for myself but the technician said that the water pump access was through the panel located inside the cabinet door under the stove. The water heater access was through the panel located under the pantry next to the fridge - you have to remove screws and pull panel out. Hope he told me correctly or I just steered someone else the wrong direction.


----------



## John46

bobk said:


> I just picked up my new 2012 277RL Monday evening. Haven't looked for myself but the technician said that the water pump access was through the panel located inside the cabinet door under the stove. The water heater access was through the panel located under the pantry next to the fridge - you have to remove screws and pull panel out. Hope he told me correctly or I just steered someone else the wrong direction.


----------



## John46

Well guess what your tech was wrong on one location (water pump)and right on the (hot water tank)The hot water tank is located under the pantry and easily accessible when you take off the cover however the water pump is not located under the stove. It is located in the rear left side right (behind the chair) below where the fresh water inlet is located.The question I have is that there is no easy access to the pump inside or out. I do not want to pour the RV antifreeze directly into the fresh water tank (run the pump) and then run it through the lines using this method. I want to connect using the shower hose (removed from the shower) directly to the inlet valve on the water pump and suck the antifreeze out of the 1 gallon jugs directly into the system bypassing the fresh water holding tank completely. Question...........How the hec does one access the Water PUMP..that is the question without tearing the whole Left side corner of the rv out.;o(


----------



## Bob Landry

John46 said:


> Well guess what your tech was wrong on one location (water pump)and right on the (hot water tank)The hot water tank is located under the pantry and easily accessible when you take off the cover however the water pump is not located under the stove. It is located in the rear left side right (behind the chair) below where the fresh water inlet is located.The question I have is that there is no easy access to the pump inside or out. I do not want to pour the RV antifreeze directly into the fresh water tank (run the pump) and then run it through the lines using this method. I want to connect using the shower hose (removed from the shower) directly to the inlet valve on the water pump and suck the antifreeze out of the 1 gallon jugs directly into the system bypassing the fresh water holding tank completely. Question...........How the hec does one access the Water PUMP..that is the question without tearing the whole Left side corner of the rv out.;o(


I havn't looked for mine, but I doubt they would have put it anywhere where you could not get to it with minimal disasembly, removing a panel at most. There is no place close to the inlet that could contain the pump without mounting it under the trailer and they wouldn't do that. My guess is that it's somewhere under the kitchen counter. Hit the water pump switch just momentarily to track down whwere it is by sound. Don't run it dry for more than a second so you don't ruin the pump impeller. I'm thinking a call to Keystone monday morning might be a simpler solution


----------



## bobk

It bothered me so bad that I was mislead by my tech that I had to find out. I tracked down the water pump and it is in the back left corner inside the wedge shaped cover beside the chair. It has 4 corner screws that once removed will reveal the pump - hard to find the screws in the carpet fibers. Not that hard to get to but not sure I want to pull screws in and out blindly next to all the hoses here. Will eventually have to move screws as well. I think I will come up with a way to Velcro it back into place next time I pull it apart. Thanks for correcting my reply. I wondered why the pump was so quiet-location helped with this.


----------



## Bob Landry

bobk said:


> It bothered me so bad that I was mislead by my tech that I had to find out. I tracked down the water pump and it is in the back left corner inside the wedge shaped cover beside the chair. It has 4 corner screws that once removed will reveal the pump - hard to find the screws in the carpet fibers. Not that hard to get to but not sure I want to pull screws in and out blindly next to all the hoses here. Will eventually have to move screws as well. I think I will come up with a way to Velcro it back into place next time I pull it apart. Thanks for correcting my reply. I wondered why the pump was so quite-location helped with this.


Will you post a photo of the location?


----------



## bobk

Here is pic of water pump enclosure at back left side behind chairs. Doubles as pump location and city/fresh water piping to tank enclosure. Looks like water line comes through floor from tank, through pump and then back down below floor with shut-offs. I should have taken a pic while I had the cover off.


----------



## John46

bobk said:


> Here is pic of water pump enclosure at back left side behind chairs. Doubles as pump location and city/fresh water piping to tank enclosure. Looks like water line comes through floor from tank, through pump and then back down below floor with shut-offs. I should have taken a pic while I had the cover off.


Thank you so much. Are you calling Keystone in the morning re removing the screws without causing problems to the wiring etc.....By the way where did you purchase your 277RL last Monday....think I got ripped off on the price. Doing some research I located prices all the way from a high of $43,000.00 down to $27,500.00...quite a range I do believe.


----------



## CamperAndy

John46 said:


> ....think I got ripped off on the price. Doing some research I located prices all the way from a high of $43,000.00 down to $27,500.00...quite a range I do believe.


One of the first rules of RV satisfaction is that once you pick what you want and decide to pay for it you must not look anymore for at least a year!! Otherwise you will end up with buyers remorse or worse trailer envy.


----------



## bobk

I am not going to contact Keystone - I am satisfied that access is there and will deal with it as needed in the future. When I purchased my trailer I did the research and was satisfied that the purchase price was fair and reasonable for my area. It is too easy to feel someone else got a better deal when geographic location and dealer network play such a big part in the final price as well. I have dealt with this dealer before along with 4 other family members and sometimes that helps with pricing as well. As CamperAndy said between the lines, smile and be happy!!  Have a great day.


----------



## John46

bobk said:


> I am not going to contact Keystone - I am satisfied that access is there and will deal with it as needed in the future. When I purchased my trailer I did the research and was satisfied that the purchase price was fair and reasonable for my area. It is too easy to feel someone else got a better deal when geographic location and dealer network play such a big part in the final price as well. I have dealt with this dealer before along with 4 other family members and sometimes that helps with pricing as well. As CamperAndy said between the lines, smile and be happy!! Have a great day.


----------



## John46

John46 said:


> I am not going to contact Keystone - I am satisfied that access is there and will deal with it as needed in the future. When I purchased my trailer I did the research and was satisfied that the purchase price was fair and reasonable for my area. It is too easy to feel someone else got a better deal when geographic location and dealer network play such a big part in the final price as well. I have dealt with this dealer before along with 4 other family members and sometimes that helps with pricing as well. As CamperAndy said between the lines, smile and be happy!! Have a great day.


[/quote]

Your quite correct. I paid the price and live with it.Happy all the way around in the end. I have a call through to keystone re the water pump location removal and re-install. They have their product people working on the issue and are going to call me back.Take care.


----------



## Bob Landry

Another thing to check on your 277RL and it may be a universal problem with Keystone, is the caps at the rear top of the trailer where the vertival trim meets the roof. Mine and also the trailer of another owner that I talk to had this issue. The caps weren't properly installed or sealed. I caught mine and had it fixed before getting caught in any kind of downpour.



















My local dealer fixed it under warranty and had no issues getting it right. It was just sloppy work at the factory. I've found quite a bit of that on the trailer that I've had to repair, but most of it has been minor and I've done the work myself.


----------



## bobk

Thanks for the heads up on the corner caps. Both of my rear corner caps look to be sealed pretty good. The biggest issue I have found so far is the air conditioner duct sealing. There was a leak that was blowing probably half of the cooled air directly back into the return air. Also saw several areas where the air was being blown into the ceiling space rather than where it was supposed to go. A little creative foil tape and a few extra screws into the main A/C cover and it doubled the output at the diffusers. I did upgrade to the 15k BTU A/C because of concerns and problems with cooling that I saw on this forum. Everything else seems to be in pretty good shape so far. Most of my issues are upgrades I want to do to make it better for our use. Got to have something to play with in the evenings.


----------



## Bob Landry

The only other thing that I have had to repair are the flimsy drawer slide supports. Two of them actually broke loose, but I rebuilt all of them. There's no excuse for the way they did those. Everything else has been an "upgrade". I've resealed all of my baggage doors and will probably reseal the windows this Fall when it cools down, and I may add a 20A inlet so I can run space heaters without loading down my 30A service.

I did spend a lot of time on my AC ducts going through and cleaning up Keystone's installation and retaping. That almost doubled my air output from the ducts. I added an outlet on the end of the kitchen counter so the cord for the coffee maker wasn't hanging down from the bottom of the overhead cabinet. Also got rid of the water heater check valve and installed a three way valve. So far my favorite has been the custom aluminum diamond tread bumper box for storage.


----------



## John46

Bob Landry said:


> The only other thing that I have had to repair are the flimsy drawer slide supports. Two of them actually broke loose, but I rebuilt all of them. There's no excuse for the way they did those. Everything else has been an "upgrade". I've resealed all of my baggage doors and will probably reseal the windows this Fall when it cools down, and I may add a 20A inlet so I can run space heaters without loading down my 30A service.
> 
> I did spend a lot of time on my AC ducts going through and cleaning up Keystone's installation and retaping. That almost doubled my air output from the ducts. I added an outlet on the end of the kitchen counter so the cord for the coffee maker wasn't hanging down from the bottom of the overhead cabinet. Also got rid of the water heater check valve and installed a three way valve. So far my favorite has been the custom aluminum diamond tread bumper box for storage.


I find it absolutely astounding you bringing up all these screw up factory issues on your new trailer.Thanks for bringing all these issues you have encountered to my attention. I will now have to take the time on the weekend to review and examine my own trailer and hopefully I will encounter none of the issues you have brought to the forefront this past week.Tks again.


----------

